# Help me choose a saddle..Brooks B17 Imperial, B17 Standard, or Selle Anatomica



## cncwhiz

I've been reading threads here for most of the day, and looking at reviews. I recently bought my first road bike, and I logged 107 miles for the month of June  I'm really enjoying riding, but I have got to do something about my saddle. 

I'm 6'1" and 240 lbs at the moment. I can do about 15 miles on my Specialized body geometry saddle before I start to go numb. This results in shifting around on the saddle to get comfortable and then back pain from doing that. I feel like I could ride further, but I need a better saddle. I've not measured my seat bones yet, but I would assume that they are on the wider side. 

After looking most of the day, I have narrowed my choices down to the three mentioned in the title: a Brooks B17 Imperial, a B17 Standard, or Selle Anatomica. In my notes I have Titanica written down around the Anatomica..and I am assuming this is the bigger version of this seat for clydes? - which would be what I need.

I have gotten my bike adjusted, and seat height correct. No more leg pain (I guess that was just getting used to the constant cadence), and everything else is good. My saddle is very slightly higher than my bars, but one could easily say that they are level with one another. I have tilted the saddle down to try and combat the numbing, but it just results in me sliding forward. Pretty sure the Body Geometry saddle is just too narrow for me. I tend to ride mostly on the hoods - not crazy about the drops because of the stress it puts on my lower back. I am seated alot more than I stand, and I ride upright for the most part. I just like to ride for long distances..I don't really have any interest in racing. 

I think the B17 imperial may be a better choice than the standard B17, but I'm not sure. I don't really see many people saying that it is any better than the standard B17. I even saw one comment that stated that the Standard is such a good design, there is no reason to improve on it..but the constant numbing I get makes me want to look at the Imperial. 

The Selle Anatomica is obviously like the Brooks, and I'm assuming a good option as well in the event that I don't go with the Brooks.

Any feedback would be apprecated!


----------



## Birddog

Get a Brooks from these guys. 6 month replacement guarantee. Personally, I'd start with a B17. Brooks | wallbike.com


----------



## PBike

Birddog said:


> Get a Brooks from these guys. 6 month replacement guarantee. Personally, I'd start with a B17. Brooks | wallbike.com


What he said. Some people have issues with the Imperial, feeling the edges of the cutout. I would also start with the B17 and be sure you adjust it correctly for you. If it is set up right, you shouldn't have any issues. I will say I have the Special, and it took a good 1000 miles before it was truly broken in. I took a 380 mile tour with only around 300 miles on the seat, I was still able to do 50+ mile days without issues, but I would have to stand occasionally, but at the end of the day I felt fine.


----------



## cncwhiz

Ok, I will go with the B17 I guess. The only thing I'm really worried about is not being able to get it far enough back..the issues others have had and had to buy a new post. Mine is already set back a good bit so maybe it will work.


----------



## froze

I like my regular B17 standard (but with TI rails because I got it on sale for $139!) and I really like that saddle for touring on; but I've been hearing great things about how comfortable the Selle Selle Anatomica - Products - Saddle Comparison is but it isn't lasting as long as the Brooks, then I found out that it was the Watershed leather doesn't last but the TruLeather does! However the Truleather requires more care to prevent water damage then the Watershed.

For the money I think the Brooks Imperial would be the better choice over the Selle...however all butts were not created equal, if you haven't tried either you're not going to know. But the Brooks is about $25 dollars less. Wallbike has a great return policy you may want to read about.

Whichever saddle you get make sure you treat it according to the manufacturer's instructions, in other words don't go putting some sort of oil on it because some bike guru said so. I actually like treating my saddle with neutral KIWI paste wax (not the liquid or cream), it seems to hold up better than Proofide. Also don't go crazy with tensioning the spanner bolt, during the first 12 months you may have to adjust it once every 6 months but never turn it more than 1/8th of a turn at a time, it should feel snug, to get an idea of the snug feeling check it when you get the saddle out of the box, that is how snug it should be. After the first year you shouldn't have to adjust it more than once every 5 years.

Don't forget the Brooks bar tape to match!


----------



## cncwhiz

Well I ordered a Brooks B17 Special in black with the copper rails and rivets. I am really excited to get it and I will report back with findings. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## trollcycle

I bet you'll like it. 

I got a Brooks Team Pro about a month back. Did the neatsfoot oil soak per Sheldon Brown.

It was less than comfy for the first couple rides. I just got back from a 55 mile ride, and it was PERFECT. My old Selle Italia usually had me standing up for a break after 30 miles. 

The B17 is supposedly less tough to break in than the Team Pro, YMMV. I bet you love it though...eventually.


----------



## PBike

froze said:


> I like my regular B17 standard (but with TI rails because I got it on sale for $139!) and I really like that saddle for touring on; but I've been hearing great things about how comfortable the Selle Selle Anatomica - Products - Saddle Comparison is but it isn't lasting as long as the Brooks, then I found out that it was the Watershed leather doesn't last but the TruLeather does! However the Truleather requires more care to prevent water damage then the Watershed.
> 
> For the money I think the Brooks Imperial would be the better choice over the Selle...however all butts were not created equal, if you haven't tried either you're not going to know. But the Brooks is about $25 dollars less. Wallbike has a great return policy you may want to read about.
> 
> Whichever saddle you get make sure you treat it according to the manufacturer's instructions, in other words don't go putting some sort of oil on it because some bike guru said so. I actually like treating my saddle with neutral KIWI paste wax (not the liquid or cream), it seems to hold up better than Proofide. Also don't go crazy with tensioning the spanner bolt, during the first 12 months you may have to adjust it once every 6 months but never turn it more than 1/8th of a turn at a time, it should feel snug, to get an idea of the snug feeling check it when you get the saddle out of the box, that is how snug it should be. After the first year you shouldn't have to adjust it more than once every 5 years.
> 
> Don't forget the Brooks bar tape to match!


THey really don't take that much in the way of care. I have had my Brooks B17 Special for two years and have treated it twice with Proofhide. I have ridden in a lot of rain and had no issues. I have not had to tension it. I do cover it if it is going to be ridden a long time in the rain. While mine came with the cover, I use a shower cap for another Brooks I have. 

My brother has a Brooks that I will venture to say he has never conditioned. It came on a used Raleigh my other brother bought back in the '70s and it is still on the bike and in working condition.


----------



## froze

PBike said:


> THey really don't take that much in the way of care. I have had my Brooks B17 Special for two years and have treated it twice with Proofhide. I have ridden in a lot of rain and had no issues. I have not had to tension it. I do cover it if it is going to be ridden a long time in the rain. While mine came with the cover, I use a shower cap for another Brooks I have.
> 
> My brother has a Brooks that I will venture to say he has never conditioned. It came on a used Raleigh my other brother bought back in the '70s and it is still on the bike and in working condition.


I don't think they need as much care as I give mine but I'm sort of annal about my bikes and cars, so lean towards excessive but not compulsive. Really being a bit over annal won't hurt the saddle unless you use some sort of oil of course.


----------



## PBike

froze said:


> I don't think they need as much care as I give mine but I'm sort of annal about my bikes and cars, so lean towards excessive but not compulsive. Really being a bit over annal won't hurt the saddle unless you use some sort of oil of course.


There is nothing wrong with taking care of what you have. I just wanted to clarify that the Brooks isn't a maintenance nightmare, as many people seem to say it is. It just isn't true.


----------



## froze

PBike said:


> There is nothing wrong with taking care of what you have. I just wanted to clarify that the Brooks isn't a maintenance nightmare, as many people seem to say it is. It just isn't true.


Oh my gawd no way are they a maintenance nightmare. What is to check the spanner bolt once or twice every season? Or put Kiwi paste wax on it once every 2 or 3 months? Even with regular saddles you have to clean it once every month or two, but then those don't last as long so about every 2 to 4 years you have to buy another, not so with Brooks. I think by the time you clean and replace other saddles those become more of a nightmare in the long run.


----------



## cncwhiz

Got the new B17 Special yesterday. I used Saddle soap to condition it, and took it for the first ride. I went 10 miles, and was ready to get off. I have read these require break-in though, so I am not surprised. It is definitely a tad more comfortable than the Body Geometry saddle I had, but the breaking in will surely need to happen. I had no problems with getting it back far enough, that did not seem to be an issue like I have seen some riders talking about. My post has a pretty good setback anyway, so maybe that's why. The way I have the nose tilted works, but I wish I could go a little further down. The adjustment ridges in the seat post clamp are too large, and if I go one click down I tend to slide off of the saddle forward. With it one notch up from there (where I have it) I still get a little irritation from the perimeum. I am thinking that when the saddle breaks in, it will soften up and not cause irritation and unneeded pressure there. I was wondering if it would help to loosen the nut a little, but I'm not sure that I should do that.


----------



## trollcycle

I'd give it at least a couple hundred miles before you mess with the tensioner. 

There are seat posts that are non indexed. I have a Ritchey carbon post that is like this. Might help you get the perfect angle.


----------



## froze

Agreed, don't touch the spanner for at least 6 months. Also, why did you use saddle soap on it? This meant you had to use water, I guess someone told you that was a good ideal? It wasn't, nor is it mentioned in the Brooks care instructions. Your initial break in treatment needed to be done with Proofide as per the instructions, but it's your saddle. Anyway give it at least 250 miles to break in.


----------



## PBike

cncwhiz said:


> Got the new B17 Special yesterday. I used Saddle soap to condition it, and took it for the first ride. I went 10 miles, and was ready to get off. I have read these require break-in though, so I am not surprised. It is definitely a tad more comfortable than the Body Geometry saddle I had, but the breaking in will surely need to happen. I had no problems with getting it back far enough, that did not seem to be an issue like I have seen some riders talking about. My post has a pretty good setback anyway, so maybe that's why. The way I have the nose tilted works, but I wish I could go a little further down. The adjustment ridges in the seat post clamp are too large, and if I go one click down I tend to slide off of the saddle forward. With it one notch up from there (where I have it) I still get a little irritation from the perimeum. I am thinking that when the saddle breaks in, it will soften up and not cause irritation and unneeded pressure there. I was wondering if it would help to loosen the nut a little, but I'm not sure that I should do that.


Just do what Brooks recommends in regards to break in. It will break in, it will just take time. Get a micro adjust seatpost. Don't mess with the adjusting nut unless you find you need it. I have ridden mine for two years and haven't touched it. 

Keep in mind that the Brooks B17 sits a bit higher than some seats. Pressure on the perineum can be caused by having the seat slightly too high. I was having some pain and after playing with adjustment, I dropped the seat a slight bit and I have no pain now. If you kept the seatpost int he same position as it was with your old seat, it may be slightly too high. This of course depends on your original seat, but you may want to check. 

BTW Saddlesoap is not a conditioner, it simply cleans. Just use Proofhide and forget it.


----------



## froze

PBike said:


> BTW Saddlesoap is not a conditioner, it simply cleans. Just use Proofhide and forget it.


This is correct, but there was no need to use water or to clean a brand new saddle. In fact in over 15 years I've never had to clean my saddle, so it's kind of a worthless thing to do.


----------

